# Paint creek STEELHEAD



## DeerMag (Feb 2, 2018)

Here is all the nay sayer's proof they can make it over the dam at Yates. Hooked up to him on 4 pound mono and a 5 foot ultra light rod... You could say it was a bit sketchy. 30 minutes later managed to land him!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I hooked one of those many years ago on the Paint but wasn't so lucky in landing it. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nice fish DeerMag!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Milarso (Apr 11, 2011)

Was fishing near the dam this afternoon. Saw a nice steelie trying to make the jump. Saw him twice, and he _almost_ made it. He'll get there.


----------



## Hollowaychamps (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Garythesnail (May 16, 2018)

Was this taken last year? I don't think they're in the river ATM. They probably made their way back to the lake


----------

